# THE LION KING RE-RELEASE.



## Koi (May 27, 2011)

> *Disney's "The Lion King" will be back in movie theaters on Sept. 16, 2011 -- this time in 3D -- the studio announced Thursday.*
> By converting and rereleasing the movie, Disney joins a trend.
> 
> Earlier this week, Paramount, 20th Century Fox and Lightstorm Entertainment announced they are converting the 1997 masterpiece "Titanic" and will have it in movie theaters on April 6, 2012.
> ...





!!!!!!  
Okay the 3D kinda sucks but oh maaaaaan it will be fun as hell to see this in theaters again!




Also, the vault is opening again!


> 'The Lion King' Officially Dated for Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D!
> Thu May 26, 2011 at 03:00 PM ET
> 
> 
> ...




As long as this is on DVD too then I am set.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

> Disney's "The Lion King" will be back in movie theaters on Sept. 16, 2011...


Whoa, sweet! This is gonna be awesome!! I never got to catch it in theaters, so this is-



> this time in 3D


----------



## Delta Shell (May 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Whoa, sweet! This is gonna be awesome!! I never got to catch it in theaters, so this is-
> 
> 
> 
> > this time in 3D



Yep. More or less.


----------



## Ace (May 27, 2011)

I would love to watch it in 3D.


----------



## Rasendori (May 27, 2011)

Such a marketing exploit, but fuck it. I'm in there.


----------



## Palpatine (May 27, 2011)

I'd watch it.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 27, 2011)

There's a darker, edgier, _The Little Mermaid_ re-make coming, too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

running out of ideas..disney?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Hopefully it has a bonus feature of Mufasa rough-riding Princess Jasmine from Aladdin.


----------



## Aya~ (May 27, 2011)

would be awsome to see it 3d 

kinda surprised it took them so long though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Aya~ said:


> would be awsome to see it 3d
> 
> kinda surprised it took them so long though



And you want that bonus feature, right?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FQDUX6X6-w[/YOUTUBE]

3D, runnerup for the most annoying invention ever

And yeah, it's pretty obvious the only people with good movie ideas at disney are already dead.


----------



## The Potential (May 27, 2011)

^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FQDUX6X6-w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 3D, runnerup for the most annoying invention ever
> 
> And yeah, it's pretty obvious the only people with good movie ideas at disney are already dead.



If I hear "In 3D" one more time today I will literally kill myself.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There's a darker, edgier, _The Little Mermaid_ re-make coming, too.


the original little mermaid ends up with her comitting suicide and hurling herself at the sea.
Who would want _darker and edgier?_


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I hear "In 3D" one more time today I will literally kill myself.



Tape it and I'll put it up on youtube


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

I will tape it, but I haven't heard it yet. Reading doesn't count.


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2011)

With animated movies 3D works way better then with live action ones.

But i saw Lion King in cinemas when it first came out, no need to watch it again.


----------



## emROARS (May 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Whoa, sweet! This is gonna be awesome!! I never got to catch it in theaters, so this is-



agreed.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Whoa, sweet! This is gonna be awesome!! I never got to catch it in theaters, so this is-
> 
> 
> > this time in 3D



Co-sign. **


----------



## Mikaveli (May 27, 2011)

Fuck 3-D fucking gimmicky shit.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

I can't even watch 3D.

If I take off my glasses for the 3D-Glasses, I can't see, and if I put them on over my normal ones, I still can't see.

And screw contacts.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 27, 2011)

> Disney's "The Lion King" will be back in movie theaters on Sept. 16, 2011 -- this time in 3D -- the studio announced Thursday.



3D 



> The Lion King' Officially Dated for Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D!
> Thu May 26, 2011 at 03:00 PM ET



Fuck yeah


----------



## Narcissus (May 28, 2011)

I did go see The Lion King in theaters, but I was so young I can't remember the experience. The fact that Disney is whoring this movie out with fucking 3D really annoys me. If it weren't for that, I'd actually consider going to see it.


----------



## Kαrin (May 28, 2011)

I felt like The Lion King was ruined when they added that crappy 'Morning Report' song on dvd release  3D experience of this would probably make me cry blood.

Original VHS ftw


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2011)

You know there's two version of the movie on the DVD with and without Morning Report right?


----------



## Pseudo (May 28, 2011)

What's with all 3D Re-releases? Disney and their money whoring.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2011)

Total boycott


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

I hate it when people say that the addition of extra scenes or something ruin an entire movie.


----------



## Kαrin (May 28, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You know there's two version of the movie on the DVD with and without Morning Report right?



Not where I live. 



> I hate it when people say that the addition of extra scenes or something ruin an entire movie.



Hate as much as you want. 

Ok it didn't ruin the _entire_ movie, but they deleted the original scene and replaced it with that shit, it's annoying.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Obviously I shall


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hate it when people say that the addition of extra scenes or something ruin an entire movie.



It does when there's no option to watch the theatrical release! 

Being a freak, I have a lot of Disney's "special" releases of their movies on DVD. They stuff in extra songs to add an incentive for you to buy the movie (or something) but there's no way to bypass them. It's really distracting because they _clearly_ cranked out the animation in like two minutes. It interrupts the flow of the movie. The one in Beauty and the Beast is the worst IMO. It goes from early 90s style animation to full-on computer animation (with an incredibly annoying song) and then suddenly switches back. It's like a cartoon drive-by.


Anyway, this Lion King atrocity saddens me to my deepest core. I'm _seriously_ hoping there will also be a 2-D release. I'm one of those people that literally cannot watch 3-D. I wear glasses to begin with and my nose is really small. So when I go to see a 3-D movie, I _literally_ have to hold the glasses in front of my face for the entire movie. When I went to go see Avatar I ended up just watching the freakin' blurry version without the glasses because my hands fell asleep about 1/3 of the way in.


----------



## Mizzkie (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, you guys are so lucky. I bet it's not gonna come to Japan...

*goes to Google Japan*

OMG IT WILL!! *hyperventilate*

..................Only in Japanese dubs.
Disney's Japanese dubs SUCK.
Listen to this (Be Prepared). You don't even need to understand the language to see how bad it is. I hate how many words are crammed into one sentence.

Will go see it anyways.
Three times if the dub isn't too fail.
(I watched it 5 times when it came out in 1994 XD)


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 28, 2011)

Mizzkie said:


> Wow, you guys are so lucky. I bet it's not gonna come to Japan...
> 
> *goes to Google Japan*
> 
> ...



I thought the Japanese dub was kind of awesome...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 28, 2011)

German dub is the best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKOJ5bEKPLY[/YOUTUBE]

Russian dub is good too

Bit of useless trivia the guy who voices Scar in the German dub was also the VA for Thailog from Gargoyles


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but no


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 29, 2011)

Mizzkie said:


> Wow, you guys are so lucky. I bet it's not gonna come to Japan...
> 
> *goes to Google Japan*
> 
> ...



I think The Lion King's japanese dub was awesome. 

But: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHpngYFrptE[/YOUTUBE]

Finnish dub


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

i already have the special edition DVD 

its nice to see a re-boot though, pretty much my favorite movie as a child.


----------

